# Boot Logo's Request for Custom one here



## zooyork0721 (Dec 7, 2011)

*hello everyone







*








*(Rinkle McBally and Zooyork0721)*

This is a thread where you are free to ask for custom wallpapers and/or custom bootlogos, please feel free to comment with your request
























Spoiler




All images can also be found here if that gif is going too fast for you









http://imageshack.us/user/zooyork0721















Air Projectile-http://d-h.st/W1j

Annyousmous-http://d-h.st/Dz3

Alienware BRAINZ-http://d-h.st/wZj

Alienware OG Blue-http://d-h.st/7ga

Alienware Red-http://d-h.st/zkH

Andy Pissing on Apple-http://d-h.st/qx6

Batman-http://d-h.st/XHE

Batman Forever-http://d-h.st/VZ3

Bear Rawr-http://d-h.st/jGb

DC Shoes-http://d-h.st/eRM

Glasses Bro-http://d-h.st/i3s

GMC-http://d-h.st/p5M

Impala-http://d-h.st/HZO

Ironman-ish-http://d-h.st/lRK

Monster-http://d-h.st/0UY

Moto Blue/Silver-http://d-h.st/OTB

Moto Fire-http://d-h.st/FMP

Moto Motherboard-http://d-h.st/f33

Moto Orange-http://d-h.st/VKV

Moto Silver-http://d-h.st/Qx8

Nike Red-http://d-h.st/NIS

Plague Bunny-http://d-h.st/8Gn

Porsche-http://d-h.st/cSA

Punisher OG-http://d-h.st/gfF

Punisher Circle Gloss-http://d-h.st/Guy

Punisher Red-http://d-h.st/QF0

Rasta Smoke-http://d-h.st/qoU

Rasta Weed-http://d-h.st/8b8

St.Louis-http://d-h.st/znn

Superman S-http://d-h.st/CSE

Superman N-http://d-h.st/roY

Troll Face-http://d-h.st/oqM

Wick Awesome-http://d-h.st/r8H

WWF (panda)-http://d-h.st/hyu

Zooyork Icon i Made- http://d-h.st/d2z

(Rinkle McBally and myself are working together on these custom wallpapers and custom bootlogos)








Need to be unlocked
Download
Copy to SD
Flash! Flash! Flash!

(This is for Razr HD and Razr M the bootlogos that is)

*Start Requesting! We are willing to make almost anything!*


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

zooyork0721 said:


> *hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you do this please?

Sent from my xt926


----------



## zooyork0721 (Dec 7, 2011)

done.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Stock Motorola logo. That way if I ever have to bring it in to Verizon they will have no clue


----------

